# SW Ohio Public Land



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Has anyone seen any birds on public land around the Dayton area?


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

yes. were exactly you talkin?


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Well, I know there's nothing worse than folks on here asking where bird, fish, deer, whatever are located....half the fun is the scout. I am in no way being lazy or trying to get folks' "honey spots." It's just that talking to guys they say you pretty much have to hit private farms around Greene Co. to have any luck with Turkey around here. Most on this site seem to be from central and eastern Ohio. Anyone from western Ohio seem to hunt private land for turkey. 

I just wondered if anyone has luck at CC, or another public area in the Dayton vicinity. I was looking at maps of Woodland Trails in Preble Co. as well. 

Just curious....


----------



## Darron (Oct 17, 2006)

CC is the most popular place around here. The place gets pounded every day by hunters and shroom hunters. My buddy has access to a place next to state land and it is better than any spot I have in S. Ohio. It's 120 acres and full of birds. Private land down around the lakes is phenominal IF you can get permission. He lucked into this spot.


----------



## sc83 (Apr 16, 2008)

True it is the msot popular place, but where I have been out at there has been one car if any others around. Kinda odd compared to years past.


----------

